#kubuntu-se 2012-02-14
<Ezim> välkommen guru :)
<Ezim> Philip6, haxxor varför stack du bara? :)
<Ezim> man säger åtminstone hejdå :P
<Ezim> fasiken sluta byt nick i sådan :P tempo
#kubuntu-se 2012-02-16
<Flygisoft> hoppla
<Ezim> Flygisoft, du lever?
<Ezim> trodde Philip5 :) skämta. Trodde du var en boot.
<Philip5> nä Flygisoft är en livs levande kernel haxxor :)
<Ezim> Philip5, verkar som myten och legenden orkade skriva 1 ord.
<Ezim> :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Flygisoft kanske är en bot som jag styr?!
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> :O
<Flygisoft> Neje
<Ezim> Philip5, då vet jag i alla fall Flygisoft existerar.
<Ezim> Philip5, jag skulle ej bli chockad.
<Flygisoft> Händer ju inte så mycket i denna kanal tyvärr :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är du säker på att du inte lever ditt liv under min mind control?
<Ezim> man kan förvänta sig allt från dig :P
<Flygisoft> Är väl oftast min BNC som idlar 24/7 här annars :P
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Man vet aldrig :O
<Ezim> Flygisoft, du är legend bland nya KDE/Kubuntu användare i kanalen
<Ezim> :)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> :P
<Ezim> Philip5, har nämnt om kanalens aktivaste medlem dvs han syftade på dig :).
<Philip5> Flygisoft: tror Ezim letade efter bad ass kde gurus och kom in i kanalen här och såg ditt nick och tänkte att du måste vara en sådan i all hemlighet som inte märks
<Ezim> Jag var tvungen se det med mina egna ögon.
<Flygisoft> Philip5 och x_link var ju här före mig :)
<Flygisoft> Haha xD
<Ezim> Flygisoft, dom räknas inte. dessa har har man chattat med.
<Philip5> Flygisoft: och så går rycktet om att du är kung på att bygga anpassade kernels
<Ezim> Flygisoft, du kanske kan övertala Philip5 hjälpa till Kubuntu teamet. :)
<Flygisoft> Man har väl kompilerat ett antal kernels :P
<Ezim> De behöver Philip5 :) kunskaper i skapa .deb paket.
<Flygisoft> Jo han kan det han :)
<Philip5> det kan de också i det teamet
<Flygisoft> :P
<Ezim> Philip5, ja, men du kan ju hjälpa istället för ha egen ppa.
<Ezim> åtminstone för sådant som är kde/kubuntu-relaterad 
<Ezim> resten kan du ha i din ppa
<Philip5> jag tror iof att det är mer hjälp med andra kde-program som du vill att jag ska bidra med att packa gör än just kde i sig
<Ezim> Flygisoft, var på honom. mina ord biter inte på den träskallen :P.
<Ezim> Philip5, förstod inte vad du menar.
<Philip5> typ digikam som är knasigt att packa för debian/ubuntu pga hur digikam utvecklarna valt att ge ut sitt program med källkod
<Ezim> Självklart vill jag att du hjälper. 
<Philip5> att de vill nog ha hjälp med program som digikam, kdenlive och liknande för kubuntu snarare än just kde för kubuntu
<Ezim> Philip5, har aldrig tagit titt på digikam. Jag fick ont i huvudet av alla beroende gimp hade :).
<Ezim> Philip5, det är väl ditt expertis område ändå?
<Ezim> dina kdenlive osv fungerar alltid bättre än de finns i repot.
<Ezim> samma sak gäller väl det andra.
<Philip5> källkoden och bygget av digikam går emot "the debian way" vilket gör att man nästan måste börja med fulhack för att gå runt vissa problem det ger
<Philip5> på min ppa kan jag kontrollera sånt själv med i en officiel repo så är det med meckigt 
<Ezim> Philip5, jag har ej aldrig upplevt några problem med det sättet du skapat dom.
<Philip5> nej för jag löst det för egen del som officiellt skulle vara lite fulhack
<Philip5> men funkar
<Ezim> Philip5, sedan kan väl Kubuntu-teamet hjälpa dig om det ens kräv göra debian way.
<Philip5> inget användaren märker
<Philip5> egentligen är det digikam teamet som skulle gjort det annorlunda men de tycker inte det är deras problem
<Philip5> tyvärr
<Ezim> Philip5, okej. men du kan väl snacka med folket. innan du drar förhastade slutsatser.
<Ezim> nu när riddell kommer göra annat efter 12.04 blir de glada med all hjälp de kan få
<Philip5> ska han?
<Ezim> annars kan tyvärr utvecklingen av kubuntu gå utför
<Ezim> Philip5, ja, canonical kommer inte längre efter 12.04 betala honom för arbete med kubuntu.
<Philip5> aha, visste inte att de gjorde det
<Ezim> Philip5, det är därför jag inom kort kommer sluta vara lika aktiv på forumet och kanalen. Ge mer av min burk-sittande tid åt Kubuntu.
<Philip5> nä canonical är sorgligt ointresserade av kde överhuvudtaget
<Ezim> Philip5, ja, dom är idiot. 
<Ezim> Philip5, sedan består Kubuntu gänget av otroligt fina människor.
<Philip5> de är mer intresserade av sitt eget unity
<Ezim> Sådant är sällsynt. 
<Ezim> Philip5, ja, tyvärr. Jag har inget emot att de satsar på Unity, men det var ej nödvändigt ge Riddell andra uppgifter.
<Ezim> Tills jag blir varm i kläderna med fixa paket, kommer ge mer support.
<Ezim> Det är åtminstone det minsta jag kan göra eller buggrapportera.
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-11
<maxjezy> måste säga att folderview är smart på skrivbordet
<maxjezy> två ex av detta, både skrivbordet och home synliga!
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-12
<maxjezy> skumt, youtube har ändrat förhandstitt bild på min video
<maxjezy> Philip5: fotar du något andra får se eller är du superhemlig angående allt sånt?
<Philip5> superhemligt ;)
#kubuntu-se 2013-02-16
<maxjezy> Philip5: yo
<Philip5> kena
<maxjezy> vilken android köru?
<Philip5> lur eller version?
<maxjezy> lur/version
<Philip5> en htc sensation med android 4.04 och sense 4.1
<Philip5> 4.0.4
<maxjezy> ja kör 4.2.2
<Philip5> oki
<maxjezy> vilken skillnad det är mot min galaxy gio
<maxjezy> den körde säkert 2.2 eller nått
<Philip5> jo jag vet. jag hade min inne på service för en dryg vecka sedan och fick köra min gamla htc hero med 2.3 på i en vecka
<Philip5> väldigt frustrerande
<Philip5> sedan är ju appar man drar ner inte direkt gjorda att köras på gamla lurar
<Philip5> jag skulle vilja ha en nexus 10-platta
<Philip5> vet inte varför de inte säljs här i större utsträckning när nexus 7 finns
<maxjezy> är det quadcore?
<Philip5> skulle jag tro
<Philip5> är det väl på nästan alla nyare
<maxjezy> köpte nexus galaxy igår
<maxjezy> är faktiskt ganska nöjd, google känns bättre än samsungs egna brandade skit
<Philip5> jag gillar ju htcs gränssnitt sense och det är vad som gör att jag har hållit mig till htc
<maxjezy> jo, htc är riktigt nice
<maxjezy> tjejen hade en billigaste htc, köpte denna till henne för ja pajjade hennes
<maxjezy> så vill hon inte ha denna, hon vill ha htc igen
<maxjezy> ska köpa en htc one x
<maxjezy> till henne
<Philip5> köp one x+
<Philip5> bl a bättre batteri så batteritiden är bättre. bara det är värt det
<Philip5> och bättre cpu
<maxjezy> ok
<Philip5> annars är de nog rätt lika
<maxjezy> funderar på att testa ubuntu på denna telefon
<maxjezy> läste att det finns ubuntu redan till nexus
<maxjezy> det där, "ubuntu phone" tjaffset
<Philip5> har jag inte orkat testa
<maxjezy> är det för tidigt tror du?
<Philip5> jag kör däremot inte original-rom på min utan en special
<Philip5> rootar ni era lurar?
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> men ja lär ju göra det när ubuntu phone är stabilt och klart typ
<Philip5> jag rootar alla mina :D
<Philip5> fast det var rätt drygt nu när jag fick tillbaka den från service så var den ju orootad och uppdaterad och det var MYCKET krångligare att roota den nu än när jag fick den som ny
<Philip5> hade man behövt göra det jag fick göra nu när den var ny hade jag nog inte tordats det
<maxjezy> ah, jag ska nog läsa på endel innan jag börjar leka med sånt
<maxjezy> eventuellt testa på en billig android
<Philip5> man blev tvungen att kortsluta kretsar på telefonens moderkort med ett gem för att det skulle gå att roota
<maxjezy> WHAT?
<maxjezy> skojar du?
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> aldrig varit med om tidigare
<maxjezy> nu äre trollvarning i kanalen, men visst, allt är en konspiration när det gäller elektronik
<maxjezy> hur pass pålitlig tycker du att programkoden är generellt i repo?
<Philip5> kolla på den här videon så visar han vad man måste göra nu
<Philip5> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=e6jkdNqCltk#t=105s
<Philip5> hade jag köpt en sprillans ny mobil skulle jag inte våga in och pilla med sladdar/gem på moderkortet
<Philip5> vad man inte ser att han gör är att man ska dutta en liten morsekod typ med 3 olika duttningar med sladden/gemet
<Philip5> helt magiskt och undrar hur man kom på det
<maxjezy> antagligen genom LSD eller insider info
<maxjezy> reversed engenering 
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> när jag fick den så körde man ett program som utnyttjade ett säkerhetshål i bootloadern så var man rootad på 10-15 sek
<Philip5> inte som allt man måste göra nu när de fixat det säkerhetshålet
<maxjezy> skaffade denna telefon mest för att börja utveckla lite för android 
<maxjezy> annars hade jag nog skaffat en vanlig knapp, eventuellt symbian från tidigare 2000tal
<Philip5> så du ska bli värsta haxx0rn på android och programmera java och skapa kluriga appar
<maxjezy> näe, mer intresserad av grafiken
<maxjezy> se hur pass långt man kan gå i 3d osv
<Philip5> göra themes?!
<maxjezy> kanske, har inte riktigt bestämt mig vad målet är men att testa göra spel är eventuellt något
<maxjezy> finns ju pengar att tjäna samt internet creds att gaina om man lyckas med något nyskapande och originellt
<maxjezy> typ, minecraft eller arga fåglar
<maxjezy> game editor, blender
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> bara att göra då ;)
<Philip5> sätt igång
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> lätt
<maxjezy> ska satsa på något riktigt simpelt för att inte komplicera introduktionsfasen
<Philip5> typ hello world
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-10
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du sett att det börjat dyka upp triggers för drygt 300 kr nu men då får man beställa från kina. de i U.K försöker fortfarande ta 2000 kr för dem. undrar hur länge till de kan göra det
<Philip5> maxjezy: det går dåligt för bitcoin idag
<maxjezy> jasså?
<Philip5> värdet har fallit massor
<maxjezy> ser inte det någonstans
<maxjezy> ligger ju runt 5k
<maxjezy> 4 k
<Philip5> http://money.cnn.com/2014/02/10/investing/bitcoin-problems/
<maxjezy> det har bara varit problem sedan silkroad gick ner
<Philip5> rejäla svängningar
<maxjezy> jo, det svänger på fint
<Philip5> då kan man göra snabba klipp
<Philip5> och stora förluster
<maxjezy> jag kör linux lite från usbsticka nu
<maxjezy> har skruvat ur diskar och grafikkort 
<Philip5> kör du tail?
<maxjezy> tail?
<Philip5> japp
<maxjezy> vad är det?
<maxjezy> live cd usb
<Philip5> tails https://tails.boum.org/index.en.html
<maxjezy> det är galet snabbt att köra operativsystemet från usbsticka
<maxjezy> aha, nej. är det bra?
<Philip5> tror det är tails som wikileaks och de som håller på med sånt rekommenderar journalister att köra
<Philip5> byggt för att vara så anonymt som möjligt och inte lämna data på enheten
<maxjezy> smart att ha multiboot med
<maxjezy> ha olika os på olika stickor
<maxjezy> windows gick inte installera på usbsticka
<maxjezy> från dvd till usb gick ej :(
<Philip5> kollade du på föredraget om nsa:s spaningstekniker jag posade om för typ en vecka sedan?
<Philip5> lite luriga grejer
<Philip5> postade
<maxjezy> tror inte det
<maxjezy> inte vad jag kan minnas så här 
<Philip5> riktigt intressant om man har tid
<maxjezy> eller pengar
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vILAlhwUgIU
<maxjezy> bör man se part 1?
<Philip5> han som pratar är journalisten på der spiegel som avslöjade nsa avlyssning av angela merkel
<Philip5> jag har inte sett part 1
<maxjezy> antar det inte är textat så jag får leta reda på ett par hörlurar
<Philip5> började kolla för att han skulle prata om dropout jeep som är en exploit för iphones så man kan slå på och fjärrstyra dess mic, kamera och hämta hem filer och annan data från den som är utvecklat av nsa
<maxjezy> läskigt 
<maxjezy> internetklimatet är inte bra
<maxjezy> tror det kommer explodera en bubbla, internetbubblan.
<maxjezy> alla kommer återgå till vardagen och sluta twittra och like:a
<Philip5> också hur nsa kan sätta in trojaner på moderkort eller nätverksportar
<Philip5> hur de kan avlyssna trafik vid basstationer för mobiltelefoner
<maxjezy> ja, tv apparaterna är också buggade
<Philip5> föreläsningen bygger på dokument som läckt ut från nsa
<maxjezy> ska ta en tittz sen
<Philip5> som sagt så är det jäkligt intressant om man gillar sådana grejer och se lite mer konkret på vad som de gör för att kunna övervaka och sånt
<Philip5> man kan lätt bli mer nojjig
<maxjezy> jo, det är som matrix
<maxjezy> de kan ta kontrollen över allt
<Philip5> får man ett "inbrott" så kan man räkna med att ens hårdvara är hackad och det är bara att byta ut allt
<Philip5> inbrott i lägenheten alltså
<maxjezy> jag såg snuten åka runt och spana på mig igår
<Philip5> i alla fall om de anser man är en intressant måltavla för att samla in information ifrån
<maxjezy> otroligt osmakligt att de spanar på en vid bussstationen
<maxjezy> civila, bilar, kikare osv
<Philip5> de kanske bara tycker du är snygg och läcker
<Philip5> ögongodis
<maxjezy> ja, de tog en bild på mig en gång
<maxjezy> antagligen är jag i deras sexy homo kalender of the year 2014
<maxjezy> sommarmånad
<Philip5> jag kollade igår på tjejfilmen du gillar så mycket
<maxjezy> de har klippt in min nuna i en bild på baywatch
<maxjezy> vilken är det?
<Philip5> senaste hunger games
<maxjezy> ah, den är fet
<maxjezy> ögongodis
<Philip5> den var väl lite som första och samma målgrupp som twilight och sånna filmer
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> det borde vara en serie på tv
<maxjezy> men de ska ta 1 år på sig mellan filmerna
<maxjezy> töntigt
<Philip5> ja nu får du vänta
<Philip5> verkar inne med sådana filmer nu
<Philip5> började väl nästan med matrix och sagan om ringen
<maxjezy> jo, det är väl något som får fårskallarna att fortsätta slava.
<maxjezy> hoppet om att det kommer en ny robocop i framtiden
<maxjezy> eller en bättre tolkning på tolkien
<maxjezy> kan ju knappast vara beck som lockar tittarna till att köpa ny tv utrustning
<Philip5> har du sett nya robocop?
<maxjezy> nepp
<Philip5> har du sett den där andra filmen som också bygger på någon bokserie om någon tjej som har förmågor hon inte känner till och hennes mamma är någon med krafter
<Philip5> så är det också någon skola som hon kommer till med sådana som kämpar mot onda
<Philip5> utspelar sig i nutid
<Philip5> kommer inte på vad den hette
<Philip5> The Mortal Instruments
<Philip5> den måste ju vara en maxjezyfilm
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-11
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja jag såg det
<Flygisoft> Tror de i UK får sänka sina priser
<Flygisoft> Kan ju beställa från Kina direkt annars, gratis frakt är det ju med
<Flygisoft> Visst, tar ju 2 veckor men spelar ju inte direkt någon roll så länge man inte måste ha den direkt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: precis
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kanske tar frakttiden för UK att sänka sina priser också
<Philip5> nu är det bara galet
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=66665
<maxjezy> titta på mitt nya objektiv
<maxjezy> jag har målat om ett gammalt, det är inte nytt.
<Philip5> vad är det för ett?
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-12
<Philip5> maxjezy: sugen?  http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/sony-a6000-ersatter-nex-6-och.htm
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://25.media.tumblr.com/60ce3c16181d499eee925f565e09c775/tumblr_n0w7clnRGM1shdjq4o1_1280.jpg
<maxjezy> http://25.media.tumblr.com/6738dc2b402c030839fa5740100c253c/tumblr_n0w7clnRGM1shdjq4o3_1280.png
<maxjezy> bättre bild
<Philip5> maxjezy: taskig vitbalans på sista?
<Philip5> var en jäkla massa filter
<Philip5> dubbla pl cir och en fader
<Philip5> har du tejpat dem och seda målat med sprayfärg?
<maxjezy> nej, jag har skruvat ur optiken och lite andra metoder med
<maxjezy> målat delar för sig
<maxjezy> lite beroende på hur objektivet är byggt
<maxjezy> har haft gamla filter på som skydd för linsen
<maxjezy> på de som inte gått att ta loss
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> de blev ganska snygga tycker jag ihop
<Philip5> hoppas färgen sitter kvar efter lite användande
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=66665
<maxjezy> där ser du runt linsen är det målat med
<maxjezy> den delen är bortskruvad, och sedan innehållet med
<maxjezy> frammifrån
<Philip5> varför har du så konstig vitbalans på de bilderna? mobilkamera?
<maxjezy> näe det är raw
<Philip5> raw med konstig vitbalans
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> aja, den vita färgen på objektiven är nästan gräddig
<maxjezy> lite militär
<maxjezy> ja, jag målade med sprayfärg
<maxjezy> ska nog klarlacka dem innan de används
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-13
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har fler kineser börjat sälja triggern för 380 kr medan bitterna fortfarande tar 2000 kr för den
<Philip5> undrar hur länge de tänker hålla priset
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> trist om bitterna köpt dem dyrt och försöker sälja av dem dyrt innan de tar in nya billiga
<Philip5> då lär de få sitta ett tag på dyrt lager
<Flygisoft> The item () arrived at Sweden on 13-Feb-2014.
<Philip5> din softbox?
<Flygisoft> Min softbox^^
<Flygisoft> Yeah
<Philip5> woohoo
<Flygisoft> Posten har dock inte registerat det än
<Philip5> jäklar vad brudarna kommer få mjuk ljus i ansiktet
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Gått ganska fort till sverige ändå
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Med tanke på att dom skickade 8:e
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> min surplatta tog 5 dagar tror jag
<Flygisoft> Det är nice
<Philip5> surfplatta
<Philip5> men nu är jag sugen på en ny
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> men det får nog vänta
<Philip5> jo man vill ju alltid ha bättre
<Flygisoft> Jo det är ju så
<Philip5> sedan är deras rom inte den bästa
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> den hänger sig ibland
<Flygisoft> Se om man ska dra in CM11 på telefonen senare ikväll kanske
<Philip5> men det kommer ju en ny generation av arm-cpuer nu så det är kanske dumt att köpa just nu
<Flygisoft> Mjo är ju så
<Philip5> jag kör cm11 på min lur
<Flygisoft> Vad funderar du på för någon annars?
<Philip5> den här ser rätt trevlig ut: http://www.tabletkungen.se/onda-v975m.html
<Philip5> saknar bara bluetoth som jag känner att jag skulle vilja ha men aldrig använder
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Bluetooth kan vara ganska nice, kör en mus till min platta ibland via bluetooth
<Philip5> precis så jag tänker
<Philip5> gör inte det nu men kanske skulle vilja kunna
<Flygisoft> Såg trevlig ut den där faktiskt
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> vet inte hur de är med uppdateringar av sina roms
<Philip5> eller communitystöd för den typen av hårdvara
<Flygisoft> Jo är ju ganska trevligt om dom är det
<Flygisoft> bra på det vill säga
<Flygisoft> HAha
<Flygisoft> http://www.gboxmidnight.co.uk/GBOX/G_Box_Midnight_4
<Flygisoft> Någon som säljer media stationen jag köpte
<Flygisoft> Dock vet jag inte om det är en kopia
<Flygisoft> Det står ju "BEWARE OF CHEAP IMITATION BOXES LOOK FOR THE HOLOGRAM STICKER." i texten
<Philip5> men du har original
<Flygisoft> Men kartiongen är inte original utifrån den jag fick, inte den som är på Matricoms hemsida, så är det inget märke på toppen av den maskinen på bilden heller
<Flygisoft> Jo jag har original
<Flygisoft> http://matricom.net/products/g-box-midnight-mx2/
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ ska det se ut
<Flygisoft> Så ingen loggo på boxen vad jag kan se och inte rätt kartong
<Flygisoft> Eller det där kanske är den äldre modellen av G-Box kanske
<Flygisoft> Ja nvm verkar som det
<Philip5> lurigt med pirat
<Flygisoft> mm är ju det
<Philip5> undrar när det börjar dyka upp pirat av yn-blixtar :P
<Flygisoft> Ny version till min box på gång verkar det som, dom har en beta ute ser jag, lite trevliga fixar och funktioner
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Jadu
<Philip5> ny hårdvara eller bara mjukvara till boxen?
<Flygisoft> Mjukvara
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du känner inte att du skulle vilja byta jobb om du kollar på den här videon över sigmas objektivfabrik i japan? undrar om det är så rofyllt som det verkar i videon.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2JJrn66A80
<Flygisoft> Nja
<Flygisoft> Känns som det är lite högre fart på dom annars
<Philip5> antagligen rätt stressigt löpandebandjobb
<Philip5> inte som att sitta och glassa bland serverarna på Flygisofts jobb
<Flygisoft> Väldigt tyst :P
<Flygisoft> Så länge man inte är i hallen bland servrarna vill säga
<Philip5> jo för serverhallar brukar inte vara direkt tysta. rätt jobbigt om man ska vara i en sådan hela dagarna
<Flygisoft> Ja där vill man inte stå så länge :P
<maxjezy> köpte precis såna hära http://www.teknikmagasinet.se/db.pl?tf=product_link.html&link=&artnr=110397&title=iear%20NC-300&
<maxjezy> kan vara något att ha i serverhallar
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-14
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu finns triggern för 430 kr i UK.
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-15
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Det är nice, kanske priserna kommer sjunka mer och mer nu då
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fick min softbox igår faktiskt :)
<Flygisoft> Och ingen tull eller moms denna gång heller :)
<Philip5> fast tullen eller momsen riskerar man väl när den ska levereras
<Philip5> men du klarade dig tydligen
<Philip5> det är väl annars momsen som kan komma som överraskning
<Philip5> jag är bra sugen på att köpa analoga begagnade grejer från japan för de är mycket billigare än i europa men åker man på momsen så jämnar det ut en hel del.
<Flygisoft> Mjo det är väl så
<Flygisoft> Dock känns det som det är väldigt liten risk att man åker på den
<Flygisoft> Funderar på att beställa ett Nikon 35mm faktiskt
<Philip5> gör det
<Philip5> du menar 35/1.8.g då eller?
<Philip5> eller ska du slå till på 35/1.4g? ;P
<Philip5> jag är sugen på sigmas nya 35/1.4 art
<Philip5> Flygisoft: btw, hur var boxen då? hunnit testa den? känns den som ok kvalle?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja precis 35/1.8g
<Flygisoft> 1.4g är inte den för FX eller jag kanske har fel där
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har inte testat boxen något, var helt okej kvalité på den faktiskt, inget att klaga på
<Philip5> 1.4g funkar även för fx
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej
<Flygisoft> kostar Sigmas 35/1.4 mycket eller? :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: sigmans 35/1.4 kostar ny 7500 kr men är bättre än nikons 35/1.4g som kostar 14000 kr
#kubuntu-se 2014-02-16
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja det kostar att ligga på topp :P
<Flygisoft> Bara slå till på sigmans då :P
<Philip5> Flygisoft: gört! :D
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast nikons 1.8g är prisvärd men de går knappt att jämföra om man vill ha det där extra
<Philip5> däremot så vet jag inte om jag kan säga att nikon 35/1.4g är direkt prisvärd
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Beställde ett 35/1.8 idag, den känns prisvärd helt klart
<Flygisoft> 14k på nikons 1.4 känns ju något mer :P
<Philip5> hehe jo
<Philip5> du köper den ny eller?
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> den har en del CA och purple fringing vidöppen
<Flygisoft> Läste det på något ställe men är det riktigt mycket eller?
<Philip5> det beror hur mycket man stör sig på det och man kan ju undvika bilder vidöppna när man vet att sånt kan synas
<Philip5> sedan är allt relativt
<Flygisoft> Mjo så är det ju
<Flygisoft> Sånt man får ta om man inte vill lägga några tusen till :P
<Philip5> jupp
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaha du har inte beställt något mer trevligt då?
<Philip5> nä det får nog bli lite lugnt på beställandet nu fram till löning
<Philip5> vart köpte du din glugg ifrån?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen :P
<Flygisoft> Köpte den från netonnet
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> kommer den på typ tisdag då?
<Flygisoft> Vet inte riktigt hur snabb dom är men jag bor ju lite längre upp men onsdag kanske
<Philip5> aha, sedan ska det fotas brudar
<Philip5> på nära håll
<Flygisoft> haha
<Flygisoft> Därför du köpte 105mm macro eller? :P
<Philip5> jupp
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> och så har du ju din värsta softbox också för att impa
<Flygisoft> Jajemen, måste testa den nu bara
<Flygisoft> Btw, har du tagit några mer seriösa kort med ditt 105mm objektiv nu då?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> när vädret varit så här aptrist så har jag inte lockats att fota något alls
<Flygisoft> Ne det är ju så tyvärr
<Flygisoft> riktigt dåligt har det varit
<Philip5> men du har väl ändå snö?
<Flygisoft> Jorå, dock är det bara slask mer eller mindre nu
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> här har det varit lite vitt i någon vecka men dåligt ljus
<Flygisoft> Jo inte varit sol på bra länge känns det som nu
<Flygisoft> grått och tråkigt
<Flygisoft> Ne nu blir det att sova, vi hörs
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-10
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det du som skickat virus till mig? jag är dunderförkyld för andra gången den här vinterna...
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-12
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fortfarande sjuk?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo men bättre
<Philip5> varit riktigt drygt sedan i måndags annars
#kubuntu-se 2015-02-14
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Segt att vara sjuk
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> idag första dagen sedan i måndags som jag varit ut och rört på mig
<Flygisoft> jaså
<Philip5> konditionen var ju inte direkt på topp
<Philip5> andfådd av att strosa på stan
<Flygisoft> Segt :/
<Philip5> jupp
<Flygisoft> Hoppas jag har gjort bort mitt för ett tag
<Philip5> nu sitter jag och går igenom lite negativ från förra helgens fotoshoot
<Philip5> skulle inte förvåna mig om jag åker på en vårförkylning
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Ja risken finns ju
<Philip5> Flygisoft, fått så mycket uppvaktning, blommor, presenter och choklad idag så du storknat? kanske ryggskott av att ta hand om allt??
<Flygisoft> Jodu, har varit fullt ös här
<Philip5> så kan det bli när man är poppis med många hemliga och mindre hemliga beundrarinnor
<Flygisoft> Haha P
<Flygisoft> Ne men jag fyller år idag så
<Philip5> hoppla... vilken combo
